# removing prop shaft



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello, been lurking and learning for a while, 1st post, fish big bend area of fl, Hommosassa area mostly and Yankee town. hit a rock and bent the prop shaft on a 2015 60 hp merc, i've rebuild lower units on mercs in the past but this is the new easy shift model and does not have that little ball I'm used to, anyone know of any trick to removing the shaft? lower unit removed and I've tried everything i can think of, any info appreciated.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a plastic clip on the top of the shift shaft, rotate it up. Then it needs to slide one way or the other, I believe to the right.

Then the lower unit can be pulled out.

It is very hard to see that clip, may have to move some wires.


----------



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

thanks for reply, i was finally able to figure it out, had the shaft straightened by a machine shop for 45.00 in lieu of paying 600.00 for a new one. all back together , thanks again


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

andy race said:


> thanks for reply, i was finally able to figure it out, had the shaft straightened by a machine shop for 45.00 in lieu of paying 600.00 for a new one. all back together , thanks again


What shop, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

TLC machine shop on north magnolia, they used to run Bi-lo's machine shop, elderly guys that know their stuff, i can get the exact address if that would help. really hard to find a good old fashioned machine shop now a days , this is in ocala fl. not sure where you are located.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

andy race said:


> TLC machine shop on north magnolia, they used to run Bi-lo's machine shop, elderly guys that know their stuff, i can get the exact address if that would help. really hard to find a good old fashioned machine shop now a days , this is in ocala fl. not sure where you are located.


Thanks a ton. If you get a chance to get their address or number, I'd love it. I'm near Williston/Ocala but I fish Ozello, CR, and Yankeetown a lot.


----------



## andy race (Jan 15, 2018)

I fish the exact same area's along with mason creek down to chaz point. my son used my boat on neg low at yankeetown hence a bent shaft, anyway, TLC machine shop 603 N. Magnolia ave., ocala fl 34475 352 547 8505. probably should introduce myself under that heading on this forum and post a pic of my boat, we've most likely crossed paths as i fish from mangrove point south to chaz.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

andy race said:


> I fish the exact same area's along with mason creek down to chaz point. my son used my boat on neg low at yankeetown hence a bent shaft, anyway, TLC machine shop 603 N. Magnolia ave., ocala fl 34475 352 547 8505. probably should introduce myself under that heading on this forum and post a pic of my boat, we've most likely crossed paths as i fish from mangrove point south to chaz.


Thanks a ton! If you see a guy in a 17T cussing at his motor and beating it with a flip flop, it's most likely me. I launch most often from the ozello park ramp or the fort island beach side ramp. I do Yankeetown or the barge canal every once in a while too.


----------

